
Triumph of the Nerds (1996) - LaserDiscMan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX5g0kidk3Y
======
LaserDiscMan
Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiffgiRAYUI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiffgiRAYUI)
Part 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFUsYXZSMqs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFUsYXZSMqs)

